# World War II’s Strangest Battle: When Americans and Germans Fought Together



## MikeL (13 May 2013)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/12/world-war-ii-s-strangest-battle-when-americans-and-germans-fought-together.html?utm_source=feedburner



> World War II’s Strangest Battle: When Americans and Germans Fought Together
> May 12, 2013 4:45 AM EDT
> Days after Hitler’s suicide a group of American soldiers, French prisoners, and, yes, German soldiers defended an Austrian castle against an SS division—the only time Germans and Allies fought together in World War II. Andrew Roberts on a story so wild that it has to be made into a movie.
> 
> ...



More on link


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 May 2013)

This is a great story from you posted and is in the article.  For $17 I think I might just have to add it to my collection.
Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## krimynal (16 May 2013)

nice , will read


----------



## Jacky Tar (16 May 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up; this definitely sounds like a "must read".


----------

